# scratch repair revive mobile repair????



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

hi guys, posted this over on vectra c oc, some little you know whats keyed my car last night, right down the entire n/s i have only seen pics that my wife has sent me as im at work but it looks bad but doesnt look like its down to the primer (could be wrong though) i spent over 8 hours a couple of weeks ago detailing this car inside and out, im gutted to say the least. i can get some better pics later when mrs gets home if needed. but just seeing if anyone else has used this revive company based in cheshire as im hoping they may be able to do a repair rather than have a body shop look at it. thanks


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

just been out and looked at the car and tbh its not as bad as the wife said. i thinks aslo as its a silver car it doent show up as much as say on a black car, it looks to me to be just the clear coat thats scratched, someone over on vec c said maybe wet and dry and polish would sort it, would this damage the clear coat or paint ??? i wouldnt be doing it id have to get a pro to look at it. any advice


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you have access to a paint thickness guage?


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Bill58 said:


> Do you have access to a paint thickness guage?


I don't mate no. Would I need to measure the thickness in that area


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like you need someone who knows what can be done and knows how to do it to have a look at it. At least you'd then know if it could be rectified.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

squiggs said:


> Sounds like you need someone who knows what can be done and knows how to do it to have a look at it. At least you'd then know if it could be rectified.


That's exactly what I need. Don't know any pro detailers round near me though


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

squiggs said:


> Sounds like you need someone who knows what can be done and knows how to do it to have a look at it. At least you'd then know if it could be rectified.


I agree. 
Have you tried drawing your fingernail across the scratch to see if it catches? If it does then you won't be able to polish it out, even if it doesn't catch you might have to remove so much lacquer that you could be very close to a strike through.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you can catch your nail on it then better not to try to remove it. Also dont wet sand scratches, better to remove with a machine, wet sanding an area will have a noticeable difference in finish when polished out from the unsanded section. Better to try to fill it with a colour matched paint then sand THAT back to level then polish the entire panel to blend it :thumb:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> If you can catch your nail on it then better not to try to remove it. Also dont wet sand scratches, better to remove with a machine, wet sanding an area will have a noticeable difference in finish when polished out from the unsanded section. Better to try to fill it with a colour matched paint then sand THAT back to level then polish the entire panel to blend it :thumb:


Just so I've got an idea if I was to get that done the scratch filled then sanded then polished what kinda price are we talking???


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

What colour is your car? Some touch ins work better on some colours than others.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

squiggs said:


> What colour is your car? Some touch ins work better on some colours than others.


Silver lightning vectra


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rob warrington said:


> Just so I've got an idea if I was to get that done the scratch filled then sanded then polished what kinda price are we talking???


The price of the paint and paper if you do it yourself. Whatever a pro wants to charge you if you go down that route :lol: Doing it this way is the least invasive on your paint though should you choose to do it yourself, where are you based?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rob warrington said:


> Silver lightning vectra


And yes silver is a pig to match properly, in fact probably impossible :wall:

Bit the problem remains the same regardless


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> And yes silver is a pig to match properly, in fact probably impossible :wall:
> 
> Bit the problem remains the same regardless


Well it would be wouldn't it haha. Just my bloody luck that.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> The price of the paint and paper if you do it yourself. Whatever a pro wants to charge you if you go down that route :lol: Doing it this way is the least invasive on your paint though should you choose to do it yourself, where are you based?


I'm in Warrington. I work all over Warrington wildness runcorn and surrounding areas but am mainly in my van. I think there's a car detailing place right near me so may have to let them have a look at it. Who am I best asking a detailing company or a bodyshop??


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

rob warrington said:


> I'm in Warrington. I work all over Warrington wildness runcorn and surrounding areas but am mainly in my van. I think there's a car detailing place right near me so may have to let them have a look at it. Who am I best asking a detailing company or a bodyshop??


ALWAYS a detailer. They will tell you the limits of what can be done without major paint jobs, a bodyshop has a very different skillset which you should use when your detailer says no. I think offyourmarks is near you, VERY good work but not cheap. If you speak to silverback (the dw pimp) I think he has someone on the Wirral :thumb:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> ALWAYS a detailer. They will tell you the limits of what can be done without major paint jobs, a bodyshop has a very different skillset which you should use when your detailer says no. I think offyourmarks is near you, VERY good work but not cheap. If you speak to silverback (the dw pimp) I think he has someone on the Wirral :thumb:


Cheers I'll look into that. Was also gonna try one of the mobile scratch repair blokes but will seek advice from a detailer first. I've seen many cars on the studio section here with worse battle scars one up good. Cheers


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Well just to update I had my car into a local detailer and he attempted to remove the scratch with a machine polisher, but it didn't work. Before I could feel the scratch where as now the panels are smooth but the scratch is still very visible. I'm gutted. Took It to a couple of bodyshops and have been quoted around £500 to repair. As the scratch runs along both doors onto front wing. Considering claiming on insurance but don't want a massive rise in insurance renewal come next march.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Out of interest who did you take it to? And did they just try to remove it or fill it in anyway?


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Out of interest who did you take it to? And did they just try to remove it or fill it in anyway?


Took it to a local guy, to be honest I can't remember the name of the business. He was top bloke though. I don't think he tried To fill it in anyway just machine polished it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok well whatever you feel is best rob, I just think it's worth a try if the alternative is 500 big ones, it's worth a few quid just to try, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Ok well whatever you feel is best rob, I just think it's worth a try if the alternative is 500 big ones, it's worth a few quid just to try, what's the worst that can happen?


well to be honest he only said he would try buffing it out and if that didn't work I'd would be a spray job. What other options have I got cos your dead right I'd rather not pay out £500 .


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

i could do with a detailer who can look at it, but dont know anybody. im guessing the guy i took it too only tried machine polish as thats all i asked him to. can anyone recommend a guy near (ish) to warrington


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Offyourmarks are around Warrington. Very very well respected :thumb:


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Offyourmarks are around Warrington. Very very well respected :thumb:


Thanks for that, I'll look them up and go see them. Here's hoping it can be repaired without haveing the three panels re sprayed.


----------

